
Green Lights Forever: Analyzing Security of Traffic Infrastructure (2014) [pdf] - chatmasta
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/woot14/woot14-ghena.pdf
======
spoiledtechie
I've said it for years. If there were any technology that needed to be
radically upgraded, it would be traffic lights. We are still using technology
from over 60 years ago and it simple is one of those hidden, never to be
thought about dream upgrades. Can you imagine the significant differences life
would be made with the updates and upgrades to traffic lights could be made?

